# Annoying Misconceptions/Stereotypes Relating To MBTI Types



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Just a sudden thought I had for a thread. I've found I get kinda irritated by some of the misconceptions people have about certain types and figured this could be a venting thread to express that irritation, similar to the "How To Annoy A ****" threads. Fire away. I'll go first.

That anyone who is intellectual, intelligent or in some way studious *must *be a T (specifically NT!)

That INFPs are whimsical, air-headed fairies dreamily flitting around a forest glade with deer and birdies and bunny-wabbits gathered about them.

That Intuitives don't like to be active/are all ideas and no action.


----------



## Just talk to me. (May 16, 2011)

That all esfp's are dumb or stupid. I am a smart girl!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Online there's a lot of Sensor hate, so any misinterpretation of MBTI as a tool to discriminate and put down others pisses me off. There's a belief that if you talk about more than just what is in front of you, then you're automatically intuitive. Also, if you're funny, clever, or likable, then you're intuitive online. If you're stupid or talk about "boring" things, then you're considered a sensor. The typists usually don't have a good grasp on MBTI nor do they understand it. They're just idiots in my book, they like to generalize something so complicated.

I think a lot of people are mistyped, too many "I'm a special snowflake" people around here. The rarest types have the most people, I doubt they have looked at the cognitive functions. I know this is the internet and many people can join, but if they were really into the "theory" of things like their type is more inclined to be interested in; they would actually learn about it.

The stereotype that SPs are slutty and will cheat on you. Yeah, all types cheat. Don't act like your shit doesn't stink and don't pretend that your own type is greatest above all. NFs, NTs, SJs will all cheat, and I don't want someone telling me that they'll be less likely than SPs. Don't generalize. This isn't foolproof stuff, so don't act like it is.



David Benjamin Moss said:


> That anyone who is intellectual, intelligent or in some way studious *must *be a T (specifically NT!)


That and Ts are mean assholes and that if you're not always an asshole or show concern for others, it makes you a Feeler. I do care about some people and I may stand up for others. It doesn't make me a feeler.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate when people assume we're bullying jocks or something.

If that is the case, then I'm quite different from other ESTP's.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

TechnoViking said:


> I hate when people assume we're bullying jocks or something.
> 
> If that is the case, then I'm quite different from other ESTP's.



I love ESTPs or at least the ones I've met, so much damn charisma! 

Also, I dislike the view that- "OH GOD YOU'RE AN INTJ GET BACK SPAWN OF SATAN!"


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

It drives me crazy when people seem to think SJ types don't have minds of their own. That they only do what they're told and couldn't have an original thought to save their pathetic lives. Also when people think ISJs are just really good at smelling things or being able to tell if they're hungry or some crap like that because that's all they think Si is for some reason...


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

my melody said:


> It drives me crazy when people seem to think SJ types don't have minds of their own. That they only do what they're told and couldn't have an original thought to save their pathetic lives. Also when people think ISJs are just really good at smelling things or being able to tell if they're hungry or some crap like that because that's all they think Si is for some reason...


This made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Emerson said:


> Also, I dislike the view that- "OH GOD YOU'RE AN INTJ GET BACK SPAWN OF SATAN!"


I think some of the more immature or possibly mistyped INTJs will take the *pauses - looks at Brain avatar - continues anyway* "I'm going to take over the world!" or "I'm an asshole, but it's OK, I'm an INTJ" jokes. They get really old and they're unhealthy stereotypes for INTJs. I know one IRL, he's great, he's funny, and he's not making those kinds of jokes. Perpetuating the "evil" stereotype as a joke should be stopped, it's funny once in a while but constantly? No thanks.

I do love Pinky and the Brain though, I totally get why you'd choose Brain. Pinky is probably a really stupid ESFP.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TechnoViking said:


> I hate when people assume we're bullying jocks or something.
> 
> If that is the case, then I'm quite different from other ESTP's.


I think our aggressive, pushy, or abrasive nature may be taken as bullying tactics when it's just our natural mode of acting. I say things that hurt people's feelings but I don't intend to do it. I just don't always think before I talk. We also get other stereotypes such as being boorish, stupid, pleasure-driven, and lacking in self-control.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I think our aggressive, pushy, or abrasive nature may be taken as bullying tactics when it's just our natural mode of acting. I say things that hurt people's feelings but I don't intend to do it. I just don't always think before I talk. We also get other stereotypes such as being boorish, stupid, pleasure-driven, and lacking in self-control.


Some of that is true, yes.

I can be kind of a mean person sometimes.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TechnoViking said:


> Some of that is true, yes.
> 
> *I can be kind of a mean person sometimes. *


You aren't fooling me with that frowny face. You're only upset because you didn't get away with it. I know this because we're the same type.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't even get me started. (too late)

*That ESTJs are essentially brick walls that happen to shout, stomp and slavedrive.* False. I believe in bringing the best out of people, and that's by inspiring and empowering them in their work - not by being a dick. Being a dick is a great way to get a knife in the back one day. Soft skills pay off. 

As for the brick wall part - I am decisive and I back all my actions with intent. Everything I do has a purpose, everything I plan is intertwined and usually dependent on another action being taken. I've always got a clear vision in my mind, no matter how far off it may be, and I've got a well-thought out plan to pursue it. If you want me to change something (possibly forcing me to have to re-plan from scratch) - talk to me. I'd love to hear you ideas. But they'll need to be strategically sound, feasible, and worthy of going back to the drawing board and re-building that plan from scratch. But I will listen, because I'm always hungry for better, more efficient solutions.

*ESTJs are close-minded traditionalists.* I think a lot of this relates to the work-related planning dilemma - ESTJs are likely to stick with what works until confronted with a better solution. However, when it comes to lifestyle, we live in a world where there's a flurry of often-unreliable information, propaganda, etc. We become confused in all that disorganized mental chaos, find NOTHING to effectively sway us, and as a result, remain in the same stance. This is not because we're resistant to change (not the healthy ones at least) - it's because our way is working for us, and we have YET to find a better way. But when we do? We're all over it! :wink:

And as for myself? I was raised by SJs who DO conform to the "this is the way it's always been, rah rah rah" stereotype (which is a piss poor argument, by the way). Yet, I've found and pursued my own VERY radical path...

*ESTJs are insensitive bastards. * False. My parents were married.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@dagnytaggart Would you say you're a brick ... house? Mighty mighty just lettin' it all hang out? I'm going to dedicate this song to you anyway


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> @dagnytaggart Would you say you're a brick ... house? Mighty mighty just lettin' it all hang out? I'm going to dedicate this song to you anyway


No. I'm not 36-24-36. (32-25-35)

I'm being a bad SJ...*back to work!*


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

All ENTPs and INTPs are sociopaths. xD

Ironically, ENTPs have a tertiary Fe which allows us to experience strong empathy around college age. I think the "sociopath" label comes from a combination of fictional ENTPs (like the Joker) and from our natural ability to see through people and society. People fear us because we understand the system and are capable of working outside cultural influence.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

hziegel said:


> All ENTPs and INTPs are sociopaths. xD
> 
> Ironically, ENTPs have a tertiary Fe which allows us to experience strong empathy around college age. I think the "sociopath" label comes from a combination of fictional ENTPs (like the Joker) and from our natural ability to see through people and society. People fear us because we understand the system and are capable of working outside cultural influence.


I don't think INTPs really get the sociopath label. They're reputed to be too lazy/passive/oblivious. They get the nerd-scrunched-up-in-the-locker stereotype. xD


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> I don't think INTPs really get the sociopath label. They're reputed to be too lazy/passive/oblivious. They get the nerd-scrunched-up-in-the-locker stereotype. xD


I've heard at least four people on PerC call all INTPs sociopaths. I've even heard people go so far as to say that all NTs are incapable of empathy.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

hziegel said:


> All ENTPs and INTPs are sociopaths. xD
> 
> Ironically, ENTPs have a tertiary Fe which allows us to experience strong empathy around college age. I think the "sociopath" label comes from a combination of fictional ENTPs (like the Joker) and from our natural ability to see through people and society. People fear us because we understand the system and are capable of working outside cultural influence.


I think that's an xxTP problem, there was some fool coming around the SP threads claiming that ESTPs and ISTPs are sociopaths, and then I was called a sociopath by this fellow. Then he got really melodramatic and said he feared for his safety. I love the internet.

I don't know how people would type Thinking Perceivers as sociopaths, it's idiotic.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I've heard at least four people on PerC call all INTPs sociopaths. I've even heard people go so far as to say that all NTs are incapable of empathy.





Fizz said:


> I think that's an xxTP problem, there was some fool coming around the SP threads claiming that ESTPs and ISTPs are sociopaths, and then I was called a sociopath by this fellow. Then he got really melodramatic and said he feared for his safety. I love the internet.
> 
> I don't know how people would like to type Thinking Perceivers as sociopaths, it's idiotic.


INTJs and ENTJs get the label, too. Basically, if you're not a cry-for-teh-butterflies Feeler, you're a sociopath. :|


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> INTJs and ENTJs get the label, too. Basically, if you're not a cry-for-teh-butterflies Feeler, you're a sociopath. :|


OK, let's make this simple. All Thinkers are sociopaths. I don't want to leave the SJs out of this, we gotta be fair. Because why else would we be cruel logical assholes who are only out for their own benefit? It's all about us baby  I'm gonna go do some sociopathic things right now, maybe I'll go to the library and take varying books and place them in the wrong sections! I'M SUCH A NAUGHTY SOCIOPATH!


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

strayfire said:


> But I love fairies!


Hey, if it's your thing, that's cool


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

To be honest I hate how people tend to either view INFPs are female, gay or hitting on someone when you don't tell them what gender/MBTI type you are. 

Might just be me.


----------



## Just talk to me. (May 16, 2011)

David Benjamin Moss said:


> @_SuPEReViL_
> @_seastallion_
> @Just talk to me.
> 
> ...


no no not you. Someone else. I really got my posts crossed lol. ADD of the esfp  Sorry hope you don't feel bad!!


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

There are many bad stereotypes associated with the INTJ. A lot of them are generally true, but the one about INTJ's as plotting evil people bent on world domination is stupid. We are not evil. We want the best for other people, and we do out best like everyone else. We are not always cold and calculated. We are not necessarily arrogant and rigid. We are not always stubborn. We don't always have everything scheduled, and we're not as bad socially as most people think. We just have different priorities.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Just talk to me. said:


> no no not you. Someone else. I really got my posts crossed lol. ADD of the esfp  Sorry hope you don't feel bad!!


Oh, ok. No worries, then. I went over the previous posts and couldn't figure out who had offended you guys and, since the idea that this thread had upset someone came up, wondered if it was me, even though I had no idea how it could be. ADD of the ESFP? Add the neurosis of the INFP to that!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

@David Benjamin Moss
Sorry if you got the wrong impression about anything I might have said, but I don't actually know you, I've only seen you around briefly and recently so nothing I said refers to you at all. My frustration was months ago when I cared a little too much about what people thought of ESFPs and took it rather personally. So don't worry, I have no beef with you, and believe me, I am quite direct when I do lol.  No worries.


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

Two biggest MBTI misconceptions, imho;
1.) You must fit the perfect mold of your type else you're mis-typed. How dare you step out and grow! Blasphemous! 
2.) That intelligence has some correlation with type.


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

Mulberries said:


> Understood, but there is a correlation between N and general intelligence.


O'rly?!?! Now, prove it! I dare ya!


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

I notice that most types have a vendetta against either all other types, or a niche within some types that they especially had to have coincide in their friends or family, it easily turns out to imitate a mentality that countries have against each other "Lol you must be French/American/Italian/Irish/Puerto Rican"..etc... 

The end result just seems to be another version of people having reasons to hate each other, instead of the understanding that was supposed to come out of it. Of course someone can come along and be cheeky and say "No, no it's true, I do understand their type more, I now know for sure they're ***ho*** " Or whatever other justification they have, it just comes down to if there were sub-types among the types, people would want to form cliques to separate and distance themselves even more from everybody else.

Where and when will the madness stop, as they say.

It won't stop, but still, it's never gonna lead to anything good, among people who are trying to understand each other.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

SuPEReViL said:


> @David Benjamin Moss
> Sorry if you got the wrong impression about anything I might have said, but I don't actually know you, I've only seen you around briefly and recently so nothing I said refers to you at all. My frustration was months ago when I cared a little too much about what people thought of ESFPs and took it rather personally. So don't worry, I have no beef with you, and believe me, I am quite direct when I do lol.  No worries.


Gotcha. All's cool


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

All INFJs are deep and emotional, all the time.

'Good' stereotypes are bad stereotypes too. :dry:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Azure Bass said:


> All INFJs are deep and emotional, all the time.
> 
> 'Good' stereotypes are bad stereotypes too. :dry:


I've talked to enough INFJs on this site to know that's bullshit. The entire "N's are deep intellectuals" has been disproven time and time again on this site. I'm not saying N's are dumb, I'm just saying the stereotype is wrong. There's plenty of smart Sensors despite the strong, "S's are dumb and boring" argument typists try to use.

There are dumb people in all types and I've seen emotional Thinkers, it's not just a Feeler thing.


----------



## Miss Audacity (May 20, 2011)

Introverted OBVIOUSLY means that you're shy or that you're not sociable at ALL.
**hugefacepalmhere**

I ALWAYS have to correct people. ALWAYS. I even catch people who KNOW about MBTI doing it. )':
I swear, if I had a nickle for every time I heard: "Introverted? But you're so outgoing and loud!" 
NOT THE SAME THING.


----------



## blu (May 13, 2011)

That INFPs go around with their head in the clouds trying to save the world.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I've talked to enough INFJs on this site to know that's bullshit. The entire "N's are deep intellectuals" has been disproven time and time again on this site. I'm not saying N's are dumb, I'm just saying the stereotype is wrong. There's plenty of smart Sensors despite the strong, "S's are dumb and boring" argument typists try to use.
> 
> There are dumb people in all types and I've seen emotional Thinkers, it's not just a Feeler thing.


One of my best buds is more set on emotions than I am in favor of values and whatnot and he tests and agrees most with INTx. I'm going to college for computer security and I'm an F. To me, it's kind of funny the way these stereotypes work for and against types. Outliers make me see the light in regards to MBTI stereotypes and it feels great. I'm glad this forum exists, thanks for responding Fizz. :happy:


----------



## Just talk to me. (May 16, 2011)

David Benjamin Moss said:


> ADD of the ESFP? Add the neurosis of the INFP to that!


My 11 yr old daughter is an infp. Do you guys like to argue? My daughter will argue with me until I just want to go jump off the nearest bridge. If I slightly raise my voice then I am YELLING at her and she breaks down and runs away. I am trying....really really hard not to kill her. She wants vindication in everything. She also tries to dictate how she is to be raised. Just curious about infp's can you give me any insight? before I end up in Betty Ford with no hair.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Just talk to me. said:


> My 11 yr old daughter is an infp. Do you guys like to argue? My daughter will argue with me until I just want to go jump off the nearest bridge. If I slightly raise my voice then I am YELLING at her and she breaks down and runs away. *I am trying....really really hard not to kill her. *She wants vindication in everything. She also tries to dictate how she is to be raised. Just curious about infp's can you give me any insight? before I end up in Betty Ford with no hair.


[email protected] bolded 

It's probably not a type thing as I also (still) love to argue with my mother sometimes just for the sake of it and I've been out of home for years and years


----------



## Miss Audacity (May 20, 2011)

Just talk to me. said:


> My 11 yr old daughter is an infp. Do you guys like to argue? My daughter will argue with me until I just want to go jump off the nearest bridge. If I slightly raise my voice then I am YELLING at her and she breaks down and runs away. I am trying....really really hard not to kill her. She wants vindication in everything. She also tries to dictate how she is to be raised. Just curious about infp's can you give me any insight? before I end up in Betty Ford with no hair.


What?! LMAO, absolutely not! INFPs HATE arguing! xD They value harmony above all else, unless something they passionately believe in is brought up. I agree with @_SuPEReViL_ , it might just be a parent to child thing. I do tend to lash out at my mom. _(And I rarely lash out at anyone. When you're at home, it just sort of happens. It was especially bad in my middle school days, when I had a lot of pent-up emotions.)_ Or it might be the temperament difference, as I rarely have a good long-term relationship with any SPs. My brother and I frequently got into _(often violent)_ arguments.


If she feels the need to dictate her life, that definitely might be another cause. My mom (ESFJ) always gave me plenty of room to be independent and make my own choices. Mostly because _she_ knew that _I_ knew what I was doing, and that I rarely make mistakes in moral judgement. _(Unlike my brother, an ESTP, who made astounding errors in what was right or wrong every single day.)_ Telling an NF that they are in the wrong on something in terms of morals or ethics is a major slap in the face; we're usually so good at deciphering what is reasonable and right behavior. She probably was really shocked at your stance and genuinely DOESN'T understand where it's coming from or why her opinion is wrong. And she might feel like you don't trust her-- another insult to NFs.

As for the crying when you raise your voice, LMAO. Definitely an INFP trait! I do that to people all the time! xD "STOP YELLING AT ME!" "I'm not yelling?!" "YES, YOU ARE!" *runs away crying* ;'D Bahaaa! I can't recommend to do anything for that, except attempt to keep a calm and authorative way of speaking, perhaps? 

Good luck, though! I hope it's just a phase for you guys!


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

Just talk to me. said:


> My 11 yr old daughter is an infp. Do you guys like to argue? My daughter will argue with me until I just want to go jump off the nearest bridge. If I slightly raise my voice then I am YELLING at her and she breaks down and runs away. I am trying....really really hard not to kill her. She wants vindication in everything. She also tries to dictate how she is to be raised. Just curious about infp's can you give me any insight? before I end up in Betty Ford with no hair.


Ooh, yes we do! We(well, many INFPs) are passionated debaters and we won't rest until we win. We are usually open-minded, but when something threatens our liberty(um, liberty to do what the hell we want and the right to have our own priorities& live our life our OWN way,) we transform into little devil's advocate. Many INFPs will have arguing traditions with their parents because we see rules, being told what to do as attempts to control us/step on us in a way that will ruin our life. I really dislike someone mothering me.

The way I see it: My parents(I'm 19, to give you an idea) know what's best for themselves and should live by their own priorities, rules. I should live by my own rules, priorities, and I know what's best for myself, not them. It's none of their buisness how I want to live, but any attempt to make me change my ways is seen as a betrayal or ignorance. Betrayal because they should accept me for who I am, and ignorance because who do they think they are, pretending to know what's best for me when the one with the most "Nymma knowledge" is me. We should all have a "let live" system. Just because my parents are my parents, and they are older than me doesn't make them my prison guards. 

INFPs, although they are said to be adaptive enough, actually don't grow in a very healthy way when forced to live by the system of another. (It will make us rebellious and/or ressentful). INFPs are like butterflies, flying happily in their own direction, and crushed by the restrictions put on us.

Oh, and an absolute must to get along with INFPs: Always, no matter how old we are, treat us like adults, equals. If we see/hear any claim of :"we have a better judgment because we're adults/are your parents", WE will distrust YOUR judgment. Age is not an indicator of better judgment and never, ever let your daughter think you have this view if you want a good relationship with her. We see everything through eyes of Fairness. Everyone and everything is equal. I listen to you and you listen to me. I consider your thoughts and you consider mine. I don't force you to do anything and you shouldn't force me to do anything. If you respect me I respect you. If you insult me I insult you. An eye for an eye sort of thing. It is seen as vindiction, but we like to define it as "justice". My parents don't have the right to do anything I can't do to them. screw the label of "parents" and "children". I refuse to be in an unequal relationship, even if that's the "way it is supposed to be and blah blah blah" with parents and their kids. So, yeah, equality is a must for INFPs. No orders, because it breaks the equality. (well...unless it's an order to stop doing something harmful, like taking drugs, stealing or something of the kind where the order would actually be justified. But unless it's to stop us from doing something harmful(to us or others) or amoral, there should be no orders, just advice. We consider advice, even if we do not always take it). 

We tend to be unsure creatures in anything but values&priorities systems, which comes from Fi, our dominant function. Trying to modify it or suppress it is a combat lost in advance. It's the biggest no-no when dealing with us. If you want your voice heard, be patient, calm, show no sign of anger or agitation(which is usually interpreted as anger). Explain in objective terms why you think(make sure you use the "I" voice, so you appear to deliver an opinion, instead of a "fact". We distrust "facts". We see "facts" as too constraining) what you think, and why you think it's important that she knows this and that. Explain your motives. I know that if I see that intentions of others are more or less good, I soften up and become more understanding. But an order just delivered harshly is seen as rigid. Validate her feelings, and never hint that she shouldn't be that way because of this and that, because it will make her feel defective and she will be on the defensive in no time. we INFPs put a lot of importance(especially if we're enneatype Four in Enneagram Theory) on our differences, and need to be understood for who we are.

INFPs are usually extremly sensitive to criticism. If you absolutely have to give any, be as warm and encouraging when you're giving it. Avoid long, stern lectures about how she disappointed you. Focus instead of possibilities of self-improvement if she needs to get out of a bad habit. Be understanding. We don't like anyone suggesting we need change. Always try to show her that whatever she is, your love is unconditional. Like "You're special in your way....but things could go better for you if you...". 

Just remember. If you raise your voice, it is seen as agitation, which will turn into anger, which is a manifestation of how you are disappointed in her. 

Well...sorry for the excessively long wall of text...I hope that some of it is useful information to have about INFPs. Good luck with dealing with your daughter!


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

I hate that people stereotype extraverted feeling as having cookie cutter values and not having beliefs of our own. People act like extraverted feelers want harmony SO MUCH that we copy someone else's values. It's quite inaccurate. I've seen Fe get a lot of I'll feelings on this website--especially the dominant users of Fe, like EXFJs. T.T


----------

